# GREAT! NOW A FRIGGIN' TALKING BANNER AD!



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Wonderful, a talking banner ad from Walmart just a few seconds ago in the upper right corner.

This is nasty, I can put up with the banner ads, but having my computer make noise on it's own is as bad as the stupid horn you get on the Phoenix home page.

I'm not happy at all.

Not at all. 











Greg


----------



## CLRRNG (Sep 26, 2008)

*Greg, *
* I agree. *
* I will tolerate it by mutting my computer.*
* But I will tell you when ads on MLS start automatically dragging down over the entire screen momentarily forceing you to read there jargen I will leave MLS.*
* 
Besides, instead of wally world spending money on these types of ads they could save the money and put it towards the 1$ an hour bonus pay they are taking away from there employees for working on Sundays.*
*Glen*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, but now you unmute for the youtube videos, and re-mute before the banner ad gets you? Gah! 

I paid $$ to get rid of the ads on the sides... 

Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I HATE those kinds of things too. I don't like anything that starts automatically.

I have not experienced the advert you refer to, but I am sure it would be something that would STOP me from shopping at Wal*Mart. But not without telling Wally*Whorled the reason why!

I have found one way to kill some animations which also disturb me. In the "Internet Options" (Under "Tools" or via Control Panel) there is a checkbox on the "Advanced" tab that will disable SOME animations. Under the "Multimedia" section is a checkbox labeled, "Play animations in webpages"; UNcheck that box to not allow some animations to occur. Unfortunately, it does not kill ALL animations and such, but on another forum a user has a particularly annoying animation that takes half a page and this stops it cold! I think it stops animated GIF's.

I wonder if the next entry in that list ("Play sounds in webpages") will stop the playing of sounds like what you experrienced. I just UNchecked that box too.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just popped up in the upper right corner a few seconds before I posted... Wall mart $1,000 gift card... 

Well, it may cause me to install an ad-blocker to my browser... but making a public thing about blocking the ads that allow Shad to make this profitable would not be nice. 

So I will resist that impulse in the hopes that "talking ads" will not continue on this site. 

I'm personally hoping that enough people will agree that Shad will halt any ads with an audio "output"... 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yup, i dont like it either,

It scared me when it came on........









Dam Walmart, always trying to advertise somewere.

And me and Semp agree on something, go figure.

Jeeez the next thing you know you i will be 

sitting down at the local strip club throwin a few beers down
















And givin Quarters to the Girlys


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Funny. 
I keep my noise box OFF unless I NEED to hear something. 
Like googles new BS left side navigation bar.....had to have firefox with their google-killing-add-on to use google. 

Of course, then there are those websites that use new, experimental software that have to have a "bug" forum to try to catch the bugs....


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Sign me up Greg.... this one is over the line! if MLS wants more money from me in the future - this first thing I will ask is "do the banner ads still talk?" If the answer is "yes" - then Shad doesn't get another penny!


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Shad,

While I understand the need to have advertisers to help pay the freight, having one that talks or makes sound is invading my personal space. With a banner ad I can look or not look at my discretion but with this offensive banner add that screams and overruns the music that I was listening to I find VERY OBJECTIONABLE! Pleas make this go away before you do serious harm to your web site.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

This is not a good sign folks. Is this site in trouble? I certainly hope not. Shad ... please reconsider this deal.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't see nutin and or hear nutin honey! Greg oh boy looks like yer gonna have to get ad blocker plus and the rest of you. Hey Nick I thought you told me you already had it???????????????????? Have to use with Firefox only though!! Won't work on IE. Works great for us guys in "livestream" blocks all their and turns "crapstream" into "livestream"!! Hah LOL Just ask the ole guy Noel he'll tell ya!! We have used Firefox and ad blocker plus for over a year now!! Regal


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Same here I have no desire to have to listen to ads each time I click on the link to MLS. There should be no ads for members, thought that was the reason to sign up??


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Regal, I don't see or hear anything either. I don't have any special sofeware so it must be an American thing or maybe you guys have said at some point it's OK to show ads on my site/computer.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

By far this and the screen adds pushing down the page is the most iritating thing on the internet. 

I refuse to pay my first class membership if this is to be continued.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 08 Dec 2010 06:21 PM 
Regal, I don't see or hear anything either. I don't have any special sofeware so it must be an American thing or maybe you guys have said at some point it's OK to show ads on my site/computer. 



Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat????? Its not special soft wear, just an add on offered in the Mozilla site!! works great and its FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! Regal


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't mind Large scale related ADs in the far upper right corner. These are people, merchants, that help us advance our hobby. So far I have only heard the Walmart AD once, While the flashing Walmart AD has appeared several times ( I can't have won a $1000 gift card each time?, could I). I find the red flashing AD to be very annoying. Fortunately I can scroll down a little bit to avoid it. 

I am using "Firefox" do people using IE or other browsers get this AD?

Chuck N


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I have IE and yes, the flashing ad is in the upper right corner 

But let it be known that these ads don't bother me.

I can live with them.

They're cheesy.

Reminds be of the signs you see in front of the girly bars.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't see how Walmart advances the hobby. I don''t mind the banners, but talking banners are a little offensive to me.
Paul


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Having refreshed this page a number of times just to see what is going on, there appear to be a slew of non-train related ads in the upper right corner now. That doesn't bother me a bit, because I never notice or pay attention to them anyway. The talking ad certainly got my attention. That is undoubtedly the whole idea. Shad has to keep this site running somehow, that's understandable. But audio ads? Please not.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

My son has been trying to get me to use firefox. I have resisted until just a few days ago. I was searching for something, so I typed in the subject in the Google search box. Instead of getting sites pertaining to the subject at hand, all I got was Gala something or other. A bunch of advertisement. Since then I have searched via firefox. 

Now this nonsense. Every time I want to go on the forums, I get some voice telling me about some kind of gift or credit card crap. 

I will join some others here who have stated that they will no Re-up when their subscription runs out. I know it must take considerable effort to run a site like this, but like cable television did, Shad may be resorting to advertising.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

This as they say is the last nail in the coffin. 

When this site started 10 plus years ago there were no membership fees and no advertising. As time passed membership fees were introduced, for these fees you received something tangible and worthwhile. 

Then the site was upgraded and made much better, several times, and each time the membership protested that it wasn’t necessary, they didn’t like the results, and things didn’t work but damn the torpedoes full upgrade ahead, patches/fixes applied as necessary. 


Next was the introduction of the advertising. The membership revolted, the ads were relegated to the non-members pages and things simmered down. Everybody thought Shad should make a little money for running this site, and I think he should, but things continued to degrade. “We will get these problems fixed soon and all will be well”, but it never really quite happens. 


Now we have ads popping out of the speakers at television ad decibel levels, ads that we have paid to avoid, I might add. I wonder where the line will be drawn or even if it will.


It has become abundantly clear, at least to me, that Shad has not had any real interest in this site and or garden trains, in quite some time. This is just my opinion, based on his participation in the forums in the past few years. 


I have read this thread and several people are condemning Wal-Mart for placing their ad on this forum. Are you serious? Wal-Mart is not spamming this site, they paid to place an ad here. Wal-Mart is doing what they do best, selling. And Shad is doing what he now seems to determine as his best course of action, the selling of advertising space. That is his choice. You also have a choice.


My choice is; my membership is up for renewal in January, I won’t be renewing it.

It has been a great decade, bye guys.
Rick


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI, it is not a WalMart ad, but a survey company, othertimes I get LS vendors, and other times, pay colleges.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I dunno what I'm doing...but I'm NOT getting any banner ads on my computer when on MLS. I'm using Firefox...and I have popups disabled...but beyond that zip.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh Good Gosh and Mighty Joe Friday Your Virgin ears.


PS Speaking as John J and his Big black Hat.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

This is not the talking one, but pretty obnoxious:











Greg


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

I normally use the Chrome browser and ended up seeing and HEARING the Walmart ad for the first time tonight. I paid for first class membership to get away from advertising silliness. I'm really unhappy with this new development!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh boy, an AT&T cel phone ad now....


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

well, i am using simple IE7. 
and i am not a 1 class member, but just a cheap 2. class participant. 
the ads i get at the upper right corner are not offensive. (just now there is one from Stan's decals)then there are some ads from google and a banner (hobby related) on each forum. 
sound ads? - hehehe that is one advantage of using a pc with a fried soundcard! 

as in the printed media, ads are inevitable on the net. 
as long, as many users are not able or not willing to get their own webspace for storing their own pics, forums like this will offer space to their members. thus driving up the costs of the forum. 
it is only logical, that a forum owner tries to recover some of these costs with advertizing. 

edit:
@Greg never have seen something like "your flasher" on this forum before.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

At least so far, my experience here has been the same as Mike Reilley's - no talking banner ads (so far, at least!







). I run the latest version of Firefox (3.6.12), with the "AdBlock Plus" add-on enabled, as my default browser here at home.

Just out of curiosity, I just opened the "public" version of MLS (not logged in under my user name) in Internet Explorer 8 (which I *rarely use). *Saw the normal *(& unobjectionable) model railroad-related *side banner ads because I wasn't logged it, but *nothing non-railroad related *(talking or otherwise!).







*Tom*


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Me neither Mike. 
No Walmart ad on IE or Firefox. 

Just my newly replaced Remote Control Systems (RCS) banner ad along with the Stan Cedarleaf ad.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll bet that fried sound card is not an advantage watching youtube videos! 

Seriously, if there was not the frequent link to a nice youtube video with nice sound, I would entertain muting my computer... today I got the talking ad at work when I was taking lunch at my desk... no used to having anything make noise unless I request it. 

Greg


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Greg, you at least should be able to evade this type of nuicance! 

i got a couple of free programs installed, that keep a lot of garbage away.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I had the talking ad earlier today, but now only have Stan's ad along with Tony's. I joined 1st Class here many years ago to get rid of these ads. If these are the sign of the future of this site, I'm gone!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Korm, I can, and definitely understand the technology, but you might remember my statement in my second post: 

"Well, it may cause me to install an ad-blocker to my browser... but making a public thing about blocking the ads that allow Shad to make this profitable would not be nice. " 

I don't want Shad to make any less money, I like MLS... recommending people to block ads could damage Shad's ability to get revenue from them. I meant that statement. 

Just kill the audio... I'll put up with the flashing lights. 

Greg


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, I'm on a different PC now and I can't get anything but the old MLS sponsor ads. Both PCs running Firefox.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 08 Dec 2010 08:17 PM 
Me neither Mike. 
No Walmart ad on IE or Firefox. 

Just my newly replaced Remote Control Systems (RCS) banner ad along with the Stan Cedarleaf ad. 

.......................................

We're not getting anything either.. We are using I-E8 and nothing but the usall add that shad has on. 
Tried Firefox and nothing there either with Add blocker off. 
Maybe it's not our trun yet...laf...


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Tom Lapointe on 08 Dec 2010 08:17 PM 
At least so far, my experience here has been the same as Mike Reilley's - no talking banner ads (so far, at least!







). I run the latest version of Firefox (3.6.12), with the "AdBlock Plus" add-on enabled, as my default browser here at home.

Just out of curiosity, I just opened the "public" version of MLS (not logged in under my user name) in Internet Explorer 8 (which I *rarely use). *Saw the normal *(& unobjectionable) model railroad-related *side banner ads because I wasn't logged it, but *nothing non-railroad related *(talking or otherwise!).







*Tom*


AGAIN DO WHAT TOM, MIKE R, AND NOEL AND MYSELF DO USE FIREFOX AND AD BLOCKER PLUS!! It might slow down yer compuker a bit but it works! I threw that part in cause Greg E. tole me dat yesterday!! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I must have an ad blocker that I am unaware of because I'm not getting anything out of the ordinary either and I'm using IE 8.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry, guys. 
Refresh 3, 4 or 5 times, the sequence comes up. 
I took three screen shots with SnagIt, sent them to Greg to put up so you can see the BS. 

Sent them to Tony, too. 

Try refreshing your page several times, see what you get.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

It's Tony, Stan then BS, and you have to hit it right.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

The ads don't change once the page loads. 
I have 5 now, snagged.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have refreshed the page and opened MANY pages this evening on MLS and I have only seen ads in the upper right corner (sharing the line that has the banner for MLS with the Shay and trees) for Cedarleaf decals, and Aluminum track and RCS.

If I hover the mouse arrow over the advert and look at the status bar at the bottom of the browser window (IE-8) I see that ads are from:

http : // ads . modelrailroadsonline . com / www / delivery / .... and a bunch of ID values and other items that probably specify the advert itself so that if I click on the advert the browser uses that as the link to open and the site named "modelrailroadsonline" then knows where to redirect my browser to see more info about the advertised information. This data is then used to indicate (and credit) which web site generated the query about the advertisment.

I wonder what value shows when you get the audible advertisement??? Anybody know?


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

I can ignore regular banner ads but forced audio is in extremely poor taste. Not gonna put up with that..nearly jumped out of my chair! As I'm also an online gamer running w/o sound is not an option.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 08 Dec 2010 10:21 PM 
Sorry, guys. 
Refresh 3, 4 or 5 times, the sequence comes up. 
I took three screen shots with SnagIt, sent them to Greg to put up so you can see the BS. 

Sent them to Tony, too. 

Try refreshing your page several times, see what you get. 

..................
I had to log out of MLS.com and come back in as guest. Refresh a bunch of time and ya I got them to. 
Not all of the time tho..

No Wal-mart yet or any audio.. 

Guess..... Shad has a problem maybe and he dosen't know about it yet???


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Sorry folks.. An error on my part.. See what happens when you leave a check box blank on accident? Should be resolved now or soon..


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Shad but that doesn't explain why some folks see them and others don't. I don't. 
I have logged out then re logged in and refreshed the forum page many times and the only ads I get are mine and Stans sequentially.


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Shad


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Tony, it's a complicated algorithm that takes into consideration geography, cost, and several other factors.


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 08 Dec 2010 11:47 PM 
Thanks Shad but that doesn't explain why some folks see them and others don't. I don't. 
I have logged out then re logged in and refreshed the forum page many times and the only ads I get are mine and Stans sequentially. 
In addition to what Shad said, some members maybe running an ad blocker that effects what they see. I run Fire-fox and its an add-on...free and easy to change.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By ShadsTrains on 08 Dec 2010 11:33 PM 
Sorry folks.. An error on my part.. See what happens when you leave a check box blank on accident? Should be resolved now or soon.. 
Shad, thank You for the prompt problem solving.


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

All I ever got/get is Stan Cederleaf's and Tony Walsham's ads....not the talking ads probably because of my geographic area (ISP) being outside the ads target audience.

Regards
Gary


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Some of you folks suffer from too much angst. Several of you really ought to consider leaving/not renewing/etc. because you obviously have no tolerance for much of anything and you certainly don't have the proper attitude for pursuing and participating in a relaxing hobby like garden railroading. And you're surely not doing a darn thing to encourage anyone new to partake in this hobby or this forum. What a bunch of friggin whiners! 

I use Firefox. Didn't see any talking ads or anything else that might drive me to the brink of suicide here. 

What a bunch of big babies we see here these days! Geez!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Allan W. Miller on 09 Dec 2010 04:14 AM 
Some of you folks suffer from too much angst. Several of you really ought to consider leaving/not renewing/etc. because you obviously have no tolerance for much of anything and you certainly don't have the proper attitude for pursuing and participating in a relaxing hobby like garden railroading. And you're surely not doing a darn thing to encourage anyone new to partake in this hobby or this forum. What a bunch of friggin whiners! 

I use Firefox. Didn't see any talking ads or anything else that might drive me to the brink of suicide here. 

What a bunch of big babies we see here these days! Geez! As ussual Mr Miller you always show up late to the party

And never have anything good to say, And you really dont know much of nothing about this thread do you


Didnt you read were Shad took care of the problem already

The only thing that make me what to throw up and get out of the hobby some times are guys like you.

Johnny come latelys and the ones who think they know the best.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

this thread is getting nasty. i hope it will be closed soon.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I have not seen it either however I was not on here very much yesterday and did not see it then either. Maybe Shad got it fixed and Maybe I got stuff I do not know what I got to block this junk. But I'm a happy camper not seeing it.







. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By kormsen on 09 Dec 2010 05:41 AM 
this thread is getting nasty. i hope it will be closed soon. 
Not Nasty, just the facts Sir Just the Facts......


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

I use Firefox for all browser activity including accessing train sites. On the tools tab under options check block pop up ads, I see no pop up ads. Also, if you don't like being tracked, under the privacy tab you can un-check accept cookies or accept third party cookies. Some sites won't work. 

Also, there is a plug in called No-script. http://noscript.net/ . it blocks java scripts from running. You would be amazed at how many scripts some sites enable. For any site that uses Java, you will have to permit scripts to run either permanently or temporarily on a script by script basis. it is distracting at first, but you can selectively enable scripts to make the site work without enabling the tracker scripts. 

if you want to know how the train sites might be tracking you. Check out this article in the Wall Street Journal a while back 
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB100...l?mod=WSJ_0_0_WZ_Tmpl_Reno_RIGHTTopCarousel_1 

Mike


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I will reinforce the intent of Nick's comment... virtually the entire thread of responses is of one mind, and then someone comes in and calls everyone babies and insults them by calling them names. Several names.

You are bucking the clear consensus. 

Go away back to the kool aid forum where people like you. (or so you think) 

Greg 

p.s. having talking ads is not encouraging to newcomers

p.p.s thank you Shad for your prompt attention, and it's comforting to know it was not intentional


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Awww...DANG!!! I never saw the obnoxious add with the even more obnoxious_ sound_ added in!!







(Oh wait..... did I _really_ want to hear this thing?







Actually, Shad _did_ take care of it lightning quick so to speak...) NEVER MIND!!


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Nick S, et al 

MR. miller was in this hobby before most of "you" youngsters even heard of it. Unless you actually know his personal history within the entire realm of model railroading and trains, DO NOT attempt to "fire for effect, first round". Have you edited, authored, and published as many books on the various aspects of this hobby as Allan? Have you been the editor of a major model railroad publication? I thought not. 

HE IS ENTITLED to hold just as biased an opinion as the rest of us. OTOH, I also agree that his "knee jerk" response did not contribute anything to the conversation at hand, ie, "Please get those obnoxious noisy ads of my system". I am fortunate that, for whatever reason, I was not actually subjected to them. Of course, I leave my speakers on mute unless I actually want to hear something. Horror of horrors, I actually listen to the radio or CDs instead of audio streaming because of bandwidth limitations. 

Signed 

Just another whiny ass (sorry Allan)


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Shad, for fixing the problem.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe the problem here could have been handled a bit differently, such as a simple, single, note to Shad, complaining about the adverts. But there is the fear that a single voice will not be heard (no reflection on Shad or this site is intended, it is just a common fear) so the complaint was voiced publicly. It was heavily reinforced by others (myself included).

Some folk need to realize that this is "my" computer, just like it is "my" home here. (Substitute yourself for the use of the word "MY" in this.) If someone were to come to "my" house, even if they were invited to do so, but came in and began to do things that I dislike, such as being excessively noisy, I would probably ask (demand) the person to leave and they would not be invited back.

We all here need to understand that what we post here is at the invitation of Shad and as such we must conform to his rules of engagement. Advertisers, in return, must realize that they are in "MY" computer at my invitation and must therefore conform to MY rules of engagement. Being obnoxious is one of the things that are against the rules, in both Shad's "house" and "MINE"! These adverts were quite OBNOXIOUS!

Unfortunately, unlike if I were to invite you to my house wherein I would probably do so only AFTER I have some idea of what kind of person you are and how you might act and that I would be comfortable with how you would understand and conform to my rules, the advertiser comes in along with my invitation to Shad to let "you" in via your postings. When said advertiser comes in along side of "you" and breaks "my" rules of engagement, I am justified in forceably evicting them and then barring the door.

Advertisers just do not seem to understand that. It appears to me, given the state of television advertising for cars, that whoever is in charge of automotive advertising on TV believe that the louder and rowdier the advertisement for cars the more apt I am to want to purchase their product. But, I find it an insult and I do not purchase new cars and deliberately avoid brands of (used) cars wherein the advertising for that brand was particularly offensive to me. Same holds true for many other products. I refuse to eat at a Hardee's fast food joint because of their offensive, to me, advertising. And there are many other retail and brands that get a similar treatment. But I also let the advertiser (retail merchant or brand producer) know that I am refusing their product offerings based on their advertising. I claim to have had some success in getting advertising to change! (I have also had many failures in my attempts, including letters stating that they don't need my business and see nothing wrong with their advertising!)

In this case, maybe (and I emphasize the Maybe) the "Squeaky wheel gets the grease" has occurred. The problem has been taken care of (THANK YOU, Shad.).

But I also think that a word to the advertiser, both from us that expressed displeasure with the advert and Shad (as the one who caught the brunt of the complaints), is in order. Contact the advertiser, the one footing the bill for it, and tell them in kind but not uncertain words how you feel about it.

One more thing... besides the unexpected and totally unwanted audio, just how many people can be the 1,000,000 visitor? That is DECEPTIVE advertising! Did anybody REALLY "win" a $1,000 dollar Wal*Mart "Gift Card"? That is also DECEPTIVE advertising!

I will also be voicing a complaint to the Federal Trade Commission about such deceptive advertising.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Well said Semper.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally, I agree with Allan on some levels. Something happens which ticks you guys off, and a thread starts - not to ask what's up or is this something new, and THEN LATER voice complaints if necessary. Oh no! Right away it's,"This suxs" and "I'm leaving" and "I won't be renewing", etc. ad nauseum. Then when it's declared a mistake, all of a sudden it's "Thanks Shad." Perhaps if some of you would have given it 24-48 hours before letting loose with the threats and intense criticisms, people like Allan (who, as has been said, has been around large scale railroading and MLS far longer than most of you) would be less inclined to make a perturbed post about "Whiners and Babies." The fact is, in the opinions of some, some of you are. 

Posted as a long-time forum participant, not as a Mod.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Semper V 

Excellent points. I suspect you are far more proactive than the rest us (an assumption with no basis in fact). I usually just ignore the peole whose adverts I dislike. [Don't plan to switch to Progressive or 21st Insurance real soon]. 

And, yes, thanks to Shad for fixing his "check boxes", one of the banes of our existence in the current design of user interfaces in software. The fact that some are either counter-intuitive, or actually cancel each other out when selected together because we don't actually understand their interrelationship is a PITA. 

Regards


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok boyz, the problem is reportedly fixed, so lets all take a deep breath, calm down, and go back to business as usual!! I agree with one of the comments that the thread should be stopped, locked, or whatever, as nothing positive is happening now, and the insults whether or not are justified do not promote trains and what this site is about,several people also told you what to do and you would never see ads again!, so like my mother used to say loudly "STOP IT" go to your rooms!!! When you can behave properly you can come out! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 09 Dec 2010 09:45 AM 
Ok boyz, the problem is reportedly fixed, so lets all take a deep breath, calm down, and go back to business as usual!! I agree with one of the comments that the thread should be stopped, locked, or whatever, as nothing positive is happening now, and the insults whether or not are justified do not promote trains and what this site is about,several people also told you what to do and you would never see ads again!, so like my mother used to say loudly "STOP IT" go to your rooms!!! When you can behave properly you can come out! Hah LOL Regal 

OH! Gee wizz, I'll never get to come out of my room!


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I keep my speakers turned off. I also have all the IE computer sounds set to "none". Scares the daylights otta me when a computer goes "pling" or"bong" when I click on an icon, a download is complete, an email arrives, etc. 

Funny thing is - people who have been in the Internet business very long know that unexpected audio drives people away. I've had two websites of my own, one of which is retail sales (not train related), for almost fifteen years. Surprise sound is counterproductive so I wouldn't use it unless with a visual to the effect "click here to listen to....". Something to do with having respect for the user. 

My take on this incident on MLS is that Shad can't be aware of everything that happens on the site. He took appropriate action when he learned of the problem. Something to do with having respect for the user. 

JackM


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

What I missed the ragging on the site? 

I heard the ad, but had to go to work. 

Did I like it? No. 

Would it have made me leave this wonderful site? No 

Whadda ya know, it was gone before I got back... 

What's funny to me is all the guys complainin' cause they didn't get to hear it so they could complain! Count yer blessings. 

Ya didn't miss much, except an annoyance.... 

John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

It was just plain annoying.


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

and so is most of this thread!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Isn't it funny how the moderators let this continue??????? ESPECIALLY since the problem has been solved?????? I'm sure Shad doesn't want to hear anymore about it????? Regal 

"LOCK It" NOW!!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

agreed


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I dissagree. Let people speak (er, I mean, type).


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 09 Dec 2010 12:26 PM 
I dissagree. Let people speak (er, I mean, type). 

OMG We agreed twice in one thread,

The world as we know it is going to come to a end.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 09 Dec 2010 11:46 AM 
Isn't it funny how the moderators let this continue??????? ESPECIALLY since the problem has been solved?????? I'm sure Shad doesn't want to hear anymore about it????? Regal 

"LOCK It" NOW!! And just so there's no mistaking how my comments are intended, I'm stating both as a forum participant and a moderator.
[*] Every individual that has thus far posted a reply to this topic (myself and the topic's originator included), and many other topics of a similar nature. Had total control over what they did or didn't do. Not one of them had a gun to their head and was forced to click the 'Submit' button. Even then, each individual had three whole hours in which they could edit their posted reply, if they came to have second thoughts about what or the manner in which they had expressed themselves.

[*] I can't speak for any of the other moderators, but personally, I'm not your mother, father, or wife, so I don't feel any need to attempt to prevent any one of you from publicly embarrassing yourselves in action or deed.

[*] The harsh reality is, whatever this forum is or isn't and the manner in which all of it's members are treated rests squarely on each participants shoulders. So if you want MLS to be a friendly, warm, and welcoming place in which to enjoy your hobby, and a place you're proud to invite others to. Then I suggest that you do your part in making it that kind of place, and don't worry about what everybody else is doing.

[*] The moderators will take care of problems as they arise, and that's based on our judgment and not yours.
[/list]


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh Semp.... from what I've heard, there's never a shortage of that here! ha ha. 

There were a lot of quick draw shooters already half way out the door, before Shad had a chance to fix and reply..... 'twas funny/ sad to read. 

I bet all the crow will be eaten privately.... 

John


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 09 Dec 2010 12:39 PM 
Posted By blueregal on 09 Dec 2010 11:46 AM 
Isn't it funny how the moderators let this continue??????? ESPECIALLY since the problem has been solved?????? I'm sure Shad doesn't want to hear anymore about it????? Regal 

"LOCK It" NOW!! And just so there's no mistaking how my comments are intended, I'm stating both as a forum participant and a moderator.
[*] Every individual that has thus far posted a reply to this topic (myself and the topic's originator included), and many other topics of a similar nature. Had total control over what they did or didn't do. Not one of them had a gun to their head and was forced to click the 'Submit' button. Even then, each individual had three whole hours in which they could edit their posted reply, if they came to have second thoughts about what or the manner in which they had expressed themselves.

[*] I can't speak for any of the other moderators, but personally, I'm not your mother, father, or wife, so I don't feel any need to attempt to prevent any one of you from publicly embarrassing yourselves in action or deed.

[*] The harsh reality is, whatever this forum is or isn't and the manner in which all of it's members are treated rests squarely on each participants shoulders. So if you want MLS to be a friendly, warm, and welcoming place in which to enjoy your hobby, and a place you're proud to invite others to. Then I suggest that you do your part in making it that kind of place, and don't worry about what everybody else is doing.

[*] The moderators will take care of problems as they arise, and that's based on our judgment and not yours.


Ok Mommie will do!! I've never worried about what others do on here just think when something comes to an end or is fixed it should be over done and said!! I've seen where topics have been locked up before I thought they should be and alot of em not locked when they should be!! Maybe if you would post yer lines drawn in the sand as a moderator and or subject of the king we would know more when to complain or not to complain about a thread being locked!!!!!! Eh????? REGAL 

[/list]


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

This is funnier than most threads. 
You get the folks that see the banners, those who don't (and some refusing to believe they exist), some threatening to leave, some who DEMAND the thread be locked (maybe we should all try that "demand" carp [sp] on THEIR threads), and finally some really good spin after all the complaints. 

Yeah, right. 
Pull my other finger. 

Can't forget the one who jumped in and called everybody "babies". 
Now that was really thoughtful. 

Ever see or hear of how many complaints clambake got over their "overlay" ads on their forums? 
This was NOTHING compared to that.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 09 Dec 2010 12:38 PM 
Posted By Semper Vaporo on 09 Dec 2010 12:26 PM 
I dissagree. Let people speak (er, I mean, type). 

OMG We agreed twice in one thread,

The world as we know it is going to come to a end.




"Agreed", hmmm... not necessarily.

'World... come to a end'... Yes, yes it is.



I don't begrudge an advertiser getting the word out about their product or service... how else would I learn of it to have my life improved by it? But, I object to nuisance and obnoxious disturbance of my life.

It is said that "only half of all advertising works, but there is no way to know which half."

Getting people's attention is only part the battle... the major part is to not alienate them in the process.

Shouting may get my attention, but continuing to shout after you have my attention is an insult.

Putting information in front of my face is one thing, but obscuring my view is unacceptable (Kalmbach's "floating ads" on the Trains website are a prime example!)

I think it is a delicate ballance and I wish "Madison Ave." would find that ballance, sooner rather than later. Note that the government is getting more and more involved in it: in re: recent rulings about TV advertisment sound volumes needing to be closer to the volume of the television show it is sponsoring, and recent requests for internet advertising to be more honest and for browsers to have more ability to limit the intrusions that they presently do. Maybe that will scare the advertisers into more self policing? (HA! Sometimes I live in a fantasy world!)


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well not here that's for sure. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I only heard one add.

I was surprised.

I made a mental note to E mail Shad and ask questions.

I misplaced my Mental Note pad.

So while looking for it Everything got fixed.

Hope you guys Enjoyed your Exercise jumping around and getting excited.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey JJ. 
Don't lump me in with those jumping around and getting excited. 

I was just intrigued as to why some people saw it and others didn't. 
I don't have any special ad blockers or other stuff running on my 'puter. 
So Shad's explanation about partially being regional makes sense to me.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 09 Dec 2010 10:43 PM 
Hey JJ. 
Don't lump me in with those jumping around and getting excited. 

I was just intrigued as to why some people saw it and others didn't. 
I don't have any special ad blockers or other stuff running on my 'puter. 
So Shad's explanation about partially being regional makes sense to me. 

Tony You wern't on the list


----------



## Allen B (Sep 22, 2010)

And this has what, exactly, to do with trains?







Other than being on a train forum?







And an outstanding one at that. IMHO of course









Allen B.


----------



## jdmitchell (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm just glad it is gone. The regional area that I live in thought I needed to hear the ad more than once a day. Thank you Shad for TCB.


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Nothing wrong with stating one's displeasure with changes to the forum. A forum is a community. 
Without it's members, a forum is nothing but a software program. 
Ralph


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, ads are regional based in your location, why I get US ads on German and Czech websites....and cannot watch many clips on BBC's website.


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Just to add from some previous posts, no one should be using internet exploder/internet explorer. It's the worst, has the most issues and is non compliant with today's standards for the internet. Look at google chrome, firefox etc.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By takevin on 11 Dec 2010 04:32 AM 
...Look at google chrome, firefox etc. 

do they show the ads in 3D? with Sensssurrround Audio?


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

yea grandpa!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

just for the record..I *did* get the talking Walmart ad..only once..
with Firefox! just something to add to the IE vs. Firefox debate..

I agree, Firefox is FAR superior to IE..I dumped IE years ago, and am very glad I did..
but in this case, Firefox did not prevent the talking Walmart add..
if you have Firefox and never saw it, it was just a coincidence..it wasn't specifically _because_ you use Firefox.

Scot


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Maybe we can get the NMRA to standardize internet browsers so we all see, or don't see, the same thing.........


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By up9018 on 11 Dec 2010 11:20 AM 
Maybe we can get the NMRA to standardize internet browsers so we all see, or don't see, the same thing.........










OUCH!


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

IBTL! (In Before The Lock) 

I've been sitting back eating popcorn, watching the fireworks here...quite entertaining!! 

Now I can't wait for Dave to pitch in, since the NMRA gauntlet has been thrown down...


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh, oh. 
Did I just see an nmra banner scroll across? 

I think there was one for Ames Super Socket With Integrated Production Electronics, too, but it was fleeting.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I got it! ... that brand has been around for a while... 

Greg 

p.s. who's Ray?


----------

